

The Government Surplus Machines That Power the SF Exploratorium - drjohnson
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/government-surplus-machines-power-science-museum/

======
austinz
I have a little model Stirling engine that sits on my desk at work, something
I built as part of a machining class in college. It still amazes me how
lathes, drill presses, and mills, machines that perform such simple tasks, can
transform raw materials into complex parts with tight tolerances.

------
jonah
I'd love to have a workshop outfitted like that.

Our local hackerspace is amassing a nice collection old machine tools and
recently acquired a hand-cranked forge.

------
Serow225
I had no idea that the power grid in LA was 50Hz during WWII!

